# Update on 2 month old



## Luke Whitelaw (Jun 28, 2015)

Just reached 2 months old just  getting fat and friendly!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Skeep (Jul 8, 2015)

That's HUGE for two months old! Are you sure about the age? My girl still had all of her green until about 3 months old and wasn't much bigger than my finger. 

Looks great though!


----------

